# what a travesty!!!!



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i cant believe this is allowed!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tAbhE-tqNNc

global warming my a....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Lord here we go.  It's a 3 day season. That's all they get. Rec take that many fish and more. They still didn't manage to fill their quota from what I heard. Other commercial boats that are out of sight of land are no different.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bigpapamd1 said:


> i cant believe this is allowed!!!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=tAbhE-tqNNc
> 
> global warming my a....


 Bear in mind this is *jmho...*


It is done completely within the law.. They get 3 days to haul sien.. If they reach quota or above they add that total onto the next yr,making the quota for the next yr smaller... They are only allowed 60 per.. If they catch more than that as the fisherman in the video has,then they are allowed to call in other coms with licenses to fill thier limit as well.. Imo,this helps stop any wasted fish to be just given away or left on the beach..
As of right now,NC allows com fishing for stripers...Until they go "gamefish status",they will be allowed to make a living off these fish..

As was said,jmo,but I feel if they are within the laws and regs they have the previlege to make a living...


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Commercial fishing is a way of life here on the Outer Banks and families depend on the income generated by it to survive. Who deserves the fish more; people who use them as recreation, or people who depend on them to feed families?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

every1 makes real valid points!!!
i stand corrected!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

OBX_Nomad said:


> Commercial fishing is a way of life here on the Outer Banks and families depend on the income generated by it to survive. Who deserves the fish more; people who use them as recreation, or people who depend on them to feed families?


 And the numbers show coms are a drop in the bucket compaired to what recs take every yr... 

This guy caught about 300 fish.. Think about it.. The number of anglers and boats coming out of Rudee or OI in a day.. On a good day,and there are many, 2 per person adds up... 
Not only that think of charter boats taking 6 out.. With captian and mate it adds up to 8.. Many a day they come back with a limit.. That adds up to 16 per trip.... That's not including what is taken from the beach... This isn't opinion,it's fact... If this is too much stress on these fish then DMF needs to get a move on,jmho.....


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

in 2006, the commercial harvest was 270,932 pounds. the estimated recreational harvest was 2,112,024 pounds.
source: NC department of marine fisheries
http://www.ncfisheries.net/


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Eventually - we all have to just accept things we don't understand; especially those things, that others do understand. Nothing wrong with this [IMO]- it is their heritage.

That guy looks like he is having one good time pulling them nets. They put music to it because they see it as a great thing. I see a lot of commercial fisherman as good people. Good people who could teach me all about fishing, and I mean with a hook and line too. 

I would love to have been fishing in that spot that day. Bet my limit would have gone home for dinner, too.

I suppose beach combers could cast a jaundice eye my way as they stroll by, especially if I had a pelican tangled in my lines. There are excesses as far as the eye can see these days, this ain't one of 'em.

Don't care to view it again, but.....legal :fishing:


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Striper Harvesting*

As a teenager I remember fishing areas like "Stump Point" at the mouth of the Nanticoke River and other similar spots on the Wicomico River. As a native Eastern Shoreman I "bank fished" for "Rock" with my girlfriend's father lots of times during the spawning run up the tributaries of the Chesapeake. I observed first hand the carnage and waste of gill net boats.

If my memory serves me correctly, all Stripers / Rockfish over 15 pounds had to be released between the period 1 March and 15 May (or dates to that effect). As we stood fishing from the banks you could see the 40 foot Chesapeake Bay "Deadrise" workboats tending the nets just 1/4 mile offshore. The watermen would take the fish from the nets and lay them alongside a yardstick nailed to the gunwales. Any fish over three feet was pitched back over the side as likely to be greater than 15 pounds -- more often than not to float by us on the tide belly up. Their big white stomachs glistening in the afternoon sunlight.

I remember one afternoon at a friend's house when his cousin and uncle drove up in the yard in their pickup. Both of them were watermen who crabbed, oystered and gill netted the bay in season. On this day they had the largest Rockfish either had ever seen in the bed of their pickup. They peeled back the burlap bags and there was this huge fish the length of the truck bed; the head snug up to the cab and the tail curled up a little on the tailgate. The uncle told SJ's dad that the fish weighed 90 pounds. They knew it was illegal, but they also knew that big cow was not going to live if returned to the water. 

I recall reading about that same time in a Field and Stream magazine about the new all tackle record Striped Bass which had been caught off Nauset beach or some other spot on Cape Cod. It weighed 58 pounds and some odd ounces -- or about 30 pounds lighter than the fish I saw in a friend's yard in Salisbury, MD.

My recollection of the Cheasapeake Bay Watermen is a hard-working, mostly law-abiding lot -- truly salt of the earth. They were just making a livelihood for their families in the land of "Pleasant Living" as the Shore was referred to in the National Bohemian ad jingles. 

Still, as a sport fishing angler, my blood pressure rises a little when I see pictures such as these. At least I know these fish will not go to waste.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*This keeps up there wont be any ounce again*

These aholes fishout the new england sound the same way and there going to do it again here give it time.Our gov is for sale and it will always be this way money buys you what ever laws you want BS!!!!!!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Law abiding my a.....*

There so crooked ive been to those so called meetings they have and they buy there way for the laws to stay the way they are .But there catching up with them just like they cant use the nets in the creeks or tributarys for perch.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have lived along the water all my life and been fishing it a large part and I have seen fish come and go,, yup I remember big stripers and chopper blues all up in the James River. I seen the years they were fished hard, might say overly fished and have seen them make a come back so I am sure the Fish Cops know a little on what all is allowed to be taken by both the Com. and Rec fishn folks. I feel pretty good when I say not a single fish that was taken in the vid was wasted, do ya know how many times I seen whole fish in the dumpster off The Point?
How would you like going to a job everyday not knowing if you were going to make enough to even pay for the gas you burned, watermen face that question each and every time they go to work. I don't know the numbers but rec. fishermen take way more fish than the Com fishermen do and if your worried about the Stripers then start going after Omega Protein. They do more harm to 75% of all of the stripers by taking away the major food source in the Bay.

Don't be to ready to jump on the neters till ya know all the facts.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

its a way of living, if its within legal conditions. 
i dont see it as a bad thing.


as least none of those fish are wasted.
each would probably sell easily. 
and feed a family, a putting a clean fresh fish on the table
is a good eat for the family that buys it.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*If you don't like comm fishing*

Only eat what you catch and stop buying fish and shellfish at the store or at restaurants. As for me, I'm thinking about blackened tuna with a crabmeat beurre blanc for dinner tonight. Yum


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i vote to stop recreational anglers from fishing stripers.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Good job! You guy's think things out. The guys on the Striper Board (yankee Board) are throwing up. These Com. guys have just as much right to fish as we do.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thanks,Hellray..*

Don't know where you got that graph? It demonstrates what is being said here for the most part,that coms take much less than recs.

I can remember first coming down to Hatteras fishin,30 plus yr ago.. Made friends with a few coms.. They gave me bait,told me where to fish,showed me how in some cases.. Many of these folks I still look up to today,and are some of the best fishermen com or rec that I know.. Nice folks.. Try to befriend them now.. They feel as though all recs are out to get them,and can't say as I blame them.. This "divisive stuff" rec vs com will eventually loose us all our rights to fish,and that is a promise..


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

it's amazing how viewpoints change depending on which state you're in.

trying to paint the comms as the good guys and the recs as the bad guys is absurd.it's like alice walking through the looking glass.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Trying to paint the comms as the most evil villians hell has ever spawned is pretty absurd, too, doncha think?  The irony that's fairly prevalent "on the other board" is that out of the 13 pages of responses, the overwhelming response was "f--- the comms", but very little in the way of effective solutions. 

Perhaps if everyone that posted in that thread sent $100 to a commercial fisherman so that they wouldn't have to catch fish for a living, they would quit. But, instead, the posters would rather _condemn_ a certain class of people to financial ruin because it runs counter to their hobby... 

What solutions do _you_ have?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i have long been in favor of buying out commercial licences.thats a great solution.
they are getting so effective at catching that they will put themselves out of business.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Milk the cows for eggs, artificially fertilize the eggs, and have an aggressive population replentishment program, then stick by the laws that the scientists and watermen can live by. Just a thunk. I don't think(heard no reports) that Omega has done the nasty this year yet. I reckon it may of become unprofitable due to high gas prices. Hope they don't turn to catching stripers though, that would not be good.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

OBX_Nomad said:


> Commercial fishing is a way of life here on the Outer Banks and families depend on the income generated by it to survive. Who deserves the fish more; people who use them as recreation, or people who depend on them to feed families?



Good point.



As long as the fish are not being wasted, theres no more right for the rec guy, as there is for the comm. guy.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Freddrum said:


> Only eat what you catch and stop buying fish and shellfish at the store or at restaurants. As for me, I'm thinking about blackened tuna with a crabmeat beurre blanc for dinner tonight. Yum


Had some real nice talapia last night at Traders in NB,


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish bucket said:


> i have long been in favor of buying out commercial licences.thats a great solution.
> they are getting so effective at catching that they will put themselves out of business.


 That would work,but resturants,and folks that make thier living dealing with commercially sold fish??? As far as the coms effectiveness,no doubt it could happen,Omega is proof positive of that... But the selfishness of shutting them down simply because recs are that selfish is beyond words as well..

I don't totally disagree with the fact that coms have written thier own future by over harvest,but let DMF decide what is legal and what is not.. There are millions of $ spent on research on the impacts of com and rec fishing on populations of fish.. IMHO,let them do thier job.. They did it right for the stripers thirty or so yrs ago by shutting down both recs and coms.. 30yr ago here in Hat,you never saw a striper on the beach in Hat,now look... 

All is jmo,but to trash them at every turn is like turning a blind eye to what many recs do without regaurd to the law.. At least they have a way to track coms with trip tickets,rec can slide em in the cooler with no recourse if he can gettem in his freezer in time.. 

I'm not trashing recs,h*ll I been one since I was 3 and have a son doing the same.. I'll be derned if I'll stand by and see folks trashing others that are within the law though.. I have no problem with the fish going to gamefish status and harvest stopped comercially.. Although it would be much better to allow the good folks of NC to decide it for thier state..


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

well said Kenny


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*All you people blasting comms*

Will be the first ones to whine when you can't get your lobster, or shrimp, or oysters, etc., etc., at the store or in your local restaurant. Face it, commercial fishermen make your lives better. They work harder than you, for less money, and it's the most dangerous job out there. So if you want to eat anything from the sea, THANK a commercial fisherman instead of blasting them. Then again, you can always sustain yourselves on McRibs from McDonalds:--|


Mmmmmmm, fake pork ribs......the OTHER white meat


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> 30yr ago here in Hat,you never saw a striper on the beach in Hat,now look...


Still don't see too many!

...kidding of course.

In my opinion, the main reason a video like that causes so much uproar is because you are seeing all of those fish being taken at once. It makes it easier for one to visualize how many fish we are capable of taking from the ocean. On the other hand, you see a pic of a guy on the beach holding up his two fish limit and don't think anything of it because it's only two fish. But add up all the recs on the beach who took their limit one day when the bite was good and throw all of those fish in a pile or the back of a truck. I'm guessing that pile will look about the same and have the same impact. Better yet, take a video camera up to OI one afternoon as they unload on the docks. The other week while crossing the CBBT, i was looking at the hundreds of boats lined up all the way across the bay. If only half of those boats kept their limits, that's a hell of a lot of fish.

What gets me though (particularly in this area of the state) are the recreational gill netters in the marshes and estuaries. I can totally repsect the commerical guy out there to make a living, but why is your average joe "flounder netter" allowed to go out there and set a net in a tiny creek and wipe out an entire school of red drum and give a bad name to the commercial guy?


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Most comm. guys are good honest people making a living doing honest hard work. Yes, there are a few bad apples, just like a few few bad apples in the rec. ranks. One reason many want to take ORV rights away from us. ( Driving on dunes, drunk driving, etc) Don't slam a man for honest,legal work. Did he break any laws?? If you want it stopped slam the law makers not the fishermen. I am glad we have comm. guys working hard. I enjoy fresh shrimp and seafood from Morehead and Topsail all caught by comm. fishermen and fresh bait at Hatteras. If you don't like what we do in NC stay your a-- at home. We will enjoy our beaches and seafood as we have for generations!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Moon said:


> Most comm. guys are good honest people making a living doing honest hard work. Yes, there are a few bad apples, just like a few few bad apples in the rec. ranks. One reason many want to take ORV rights away from us. ( Driving on dunes, drunk driving, etc) Don't slam a man for honest,legal work. Did he break any laws?? If you want it stopped slam the law makers not the fishermen. I am glad we have comm. guys working hard. I enjoy fresh shrimp and seafood from Morehead and Topsail all caught by comm. fishermen and fresh bait at Hatteras. If you don't like what we do in NC stay your a-- at home. We will enjoy our beaches and seafood as we have for generations!



just to let you know. 
there are more bad apple recs then comms.

just take a look around when you fish. and how many people take shorts..

well up here in the north. alot of people take shorts. =[ 

i havent caught a striper in about 1.5 years already.

even saw 1 guy speargun like a 40+" one. then stroll back then the beach holding like a prize
with a bleeding arrow hole in the gut... right.. some trophy.


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a really hard time when someone slams an honest, harding working comm. fisherman that is not doing anything illegal. Before we rec. fishermen start pointing fingers at comm's we need to police ourselves. A lot of people depend upon the seafood they catch and a lot of jobs are created by this seafood. Rec. fishermen can't have it both ways. Some want to stop comm. fishing, but would complain if they could not buy bait or go out to eat while at the beach. The resource does not belong to just one group. If you want to talk about the resource, maybe we need to stop all coastal development which has caused tremendous habitat distruction for spawning and young fish. Fewer fish for rec. fishermen can't be soley blamed on comm. fishermen.


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Dec 29, 2007)

OK guys,

I hate to reply to this because it only keeps it on top of the board for more to see.

Drumdum makes a good point. These guys are making a living. An old farmer once said "Dont complain with your mouth full." 

Back in the late 70's and early 80's when my Dad would take me to Buxton, you had better find these guys if you wanted to catch fish and learn what type of bait/lure would work. There was no P&S with pictures of knots and such. 

I like the forums and have learned so much that I had forgotten over the years. One thing that I see happening is that we take the islanders and their way of life for granted....now that we do not have to ask them for their knowledge as much. 

Get back on filling out those ORV books!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Dont use commercial and rec in the same sentence*

The rec fisherman doesnt even compare in fact a thousand years does the damage cmmercial fisherman do to the fisheries.The rec fisherman has just as much right to feed themselves as the commercial except we dont destroy entire breeds to do so.And if your saying they dont you have a seriouse demented problem you dont have common sense what so ever.And i dont think you lived on the water as long as you say you have.Its about time some damage control was done before they destroy what we have left.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Comm vs Rec*

When it comes to Comm and Rec.. Both sides take there share of fish of all species...When the fish disappear everyone wants to point the finger at the other guy.. Just remember when you point there is always three fingers pointing back. Far as I am concerned everyone is at fault. 

Just my two cents..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bass_n_around said:


> The rec fisherman doesnt even compare in fact a thousand years does the damage cmmercial fisherman do to the fisheries.The rec fisherman has just as much right to feed themselves as the commercial except we dont destroy entire breeds to do so.And if your saying they dont you have a seriouse demented problem you dont have common sense what so ever.And i dont think you lived on the water as long as you say you have.Its about time some damage control was done before they destroy what we have left.



I don't think anyone will deny what has taken place in the past..There has detrimental harm done by coms as well as recs.. Look at Pogey boats in the bay,the shrimp trawlers that destroy the bottom with a multitude of bycatch distroyed. Gill netters,dropnetters,and circlenets that have targeted one species and almost ran them to the brink.. Recs hiding catches,poaching fish,over the limit in the cooler,or hiden compartments of the boat... Boats that go out bottomfishing for seabass and catch every big seabass on a wreck.. I was told many yrs ago by a bottomfishing com.-"a small wreck is what you want for big seabass,but keep the numbers down because you CAN fish it out".. If you don't think we've done our share of harm,you're dead wrong,imho..

In the mind of many anglers the damage done pales in compairison to the com,although in the case of the striper numbers don't lie... If you look at the number of anglers targeting stripers,and the numbers of fish being taken by recs,it's much more easily fathomed..

In this case,as was posted above,it's a three day limit with 60 allowed per license.. When a boat sets and catches over he is allowed to bring other license holders in to cover thier limit,all goes towards the quota.. This prevents going over and wasting...

Don't you get tired of pointing a finger at the "other guy"... This form of denial is what divides us,and will eventually destroy the resource.. To top that off it feeds fuel to other groups that like nothing better than to see us (coms and recs) divide,so they can conquer.. If you don't believe this ask the folks on the west coast that can no longer fish grounds they have fished for yrs..Under the guise that the resource is being destroyed,conservation groups are on the run right now,slowly deteriorating our privilege to fish.. Thier goal is to eventually stop fishing of anykind (other that fishfarms)... Thier newest target is the "offshore point" of Hatteras,one of the most productive spots for tuna and billfish out of OI and Hat..

As was said above: Don't think I'm all for coms,but we have to take a long look in the mirror at ourselves as well. You don't like what is going down,get on the stick and write someone in control.. With the advent of the internet,and most,if not all of sites dealing with fishing regs allowing the public to voice thier comments,as on ncdmf site,there is no excuse for not being involved at least to that degree.. Recs and coms stand a "chance in h#ll of uniting",but divisive finger pointing ain't the answer either....

Fishermen need to be more pro-active and take part,quit hiding in a corner allowing our privilege to fish to be taken away... Instead of doing this we'd rather bury our head in the sand like an ostrich and say "it's the com that did it"..

PS sorry for the rant,but I read some of the post on "another board",after topic was locked.. 
Some of the folks had constructive comments,but many were just pointing fingers..
Name calling and pointing fingers ain't going to fix this... I agree many of the regs that control both rec and com are in need of fixing,but pointing a finger at the other user group is not the answer,imho....


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

You go, Drumdum! tell it like it is! rant on!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

My concentration on conservation is on the Bay and sounds. The food source and water quality. 

What happens in 3 days on the NC coast does not mean *SQUAT*.There is more damage to the striper and other fish populations caused by fertilizer run off and other non point source pollution sources. Yes the comm's working the Bunker population is a problem. But once you get true science setting limits things can be managed. Heck I have seen the limited carrying capacity of the Chesapeake have problems associated with the Stripers after a "great spawn". What is causing these sores? Take a guess.

Please take the time and learn the real issues. We take x number of fish. With small percentage that goes to the comm's in the case of the Striper.

Right on DD.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I think the thing that's so galling about a video like this is that it shows one person taking a ton of fish. Not only that, but they're there for the money, while most us fish for the sheer love of the sport and take far fewer fish. It just rubs you the wrong way.

But as many people have noted, recreationals do massive damage to the resource, usually far more than commercials. Each one of us is a drop in the bucket, but added up _we're_ the real bad guys.

I think the real questions here are a) should recreationals be allocated more of the resource and b) do stripers deserve gamefish status?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The real question is Eco management. You have to balance what is taken with what the resources can support. Gamefish status is just a grab by one sector of the resource since the Comm quota would just go to the rec. Then I'm sure another speices would be shifted to satisfy the comm's.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

A good read that relates to this thread is called King of Fish: The Thousand Year Run of Salmon. I just read it for a biology course I'm in, and there are some very interesting points to note. One of which is exactly what Digger said...there must be a balance between the harvest and what the resource can support. That includes appropriate habitat for the fish to thrive and a plentiful food source, among many other factors.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> The rec fisherman doesnt even compare in fact a thousand years does the damage cmmercial fisherman do to the fisheries.The rec fisherman has just as much right to feed themselves as the commercial except we dont destroy entire breeds to do so.And if your saying they dont you have a seriouse demented problem you dont have common sense what so ever.And i dont think you lived on the water as long as you say you have.Its about time some damage control was done before they destroy what we have left.


i think the research done by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT is lying compared to your research.
*Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commision* research points to recreational anglers.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Out of your freakn minds*

Im going to end this bs know!!!!Go to AI or the warf and see the wasted fish in the dumbsters and the wasted crab by the bushels and bushels after hrs when everyone leaves .Go to AI Va and go to the fish dock when the commercial come in please, I catch and eat alot of fish the commercial catch thousands of tons not a thousand fish a thousand tons get your facts straight and come correct.Tell ing me rec fisherman catch just as much your nuts.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*it ain't AI*

bass guy -- this is in NC - a specific 3 day harvest period -- calm down & reread drumdum's post -- like flea said, it is heartwrenching to see it in the all in one kinda thing, but it is legal & it is a way of life & occupation there.....

you can't just react with your gut feelings - i'm quite sure to just look at the video from that standpoint is off-putting ---
but again. i say, reread DD's posts, they make sense


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> Im going to end this bs know!!!!Go to AI or the warf and see the wasted fish in the dumbsters and the wasted crab by the bushels and bushels after hrs when everyone leaves .Go to AI Va and go to the fish dock when the commercial come in please, I catch and eat alot of fish the commercial catch thousands of tons not a thousand fish a thousand tons get your facts straight and come correct.Tell ing me rec fisherman catch just as much your nuts.


*
Why do i need to remember your name?*
my name is Ray, and Hell is coming with me...









BTW, the pie chart came from ASMFC= Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission
their phone number:
202.649.4800

their office is located at:
1444 Eye Street NW, 6th floor, 
Washington, DC 2005. 

go give them a call and tell them your name...so they will remember it!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> Im going to end this bs know!!!!Go to AI or the warf and see the wasted fish in the dumbsters and the wasted crab by the bushels and bushels after hrs when everyone leaves .Go to AI Va and go to the fish dock when the commercial come in please, I catch and eat alot of fish the commercial catch thousands of tons not a thousand fish a thousand tons get your facts straight and come correct.Tell ing me rec fisherman catch just as much your nuts.


your next PM is an automatic "delete"


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

hey ray.

cause at this rate. your going to HellRhay... fyi.

LOL LO LO O LOL O OL L OL OL L LL L OL O LL LO L OL L LO L OL 

people talk about killing species of fish and what not. yawn, its 2008 already what else is new. 

seen it, done it, heard it, spoke it. 


i remember when they were still sturgeon here in NYC. i remember fishing them and how they look so cool.
with the scales on the sides. yada yada yada and so forth.

omg-oodness. i just realized im getting old, that i have to look back and remember things.


*oh chit!* good night.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gut-wrenching?!?*

My reaction to the video was "Cool! The rock are headed this way! I hope I catch one of the ones that got away.

I'm happy the guy had a good catch. I guess my reaction has to do with being a farmer's son. I realize that food exists BEFORE it is packaged and placed on the grocer's shelves or on a plate at the restaurant.

Jeff


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

ooeric said:


> just to let you know.
> there are more bad apple recs then comms.
> 
> just take a look around when you fish. and how many people take shorts..
> .


now im the 1 that started this post and alot of people make valid points of this subject. and its true
that there are more bad rec-fisherman than comm-fisherman. i just want to know do comm-fisherman have size limitations on stripers like the recs-fisherman do???


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

They could have made more money if they ran a charter...


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

bigpapamd1 said:


> i just want to know do comm-fisherman have size limitations on stripers like the recs-fisherman do???


I'm certainly no expert, so take what I'm saying w/ a grain of salt, but I think the same type of thing is accomplished by regulating the mesh size of their gill nets. I'm pretty sure that they have pretty strict regulations on that. The idea is that U/S fish just swim on thru.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

*He was 100% legal......*

What about all the Rec fisherman out of Rudee and OI the past couple of weeks that have been fishing outside the 3 mile line to catch their stripers. We scratched out 3 fish on Sat. while listening to the talk about the bite that was going on near the NC line *14 MILES* offshore. These guys were really law abidding recreational fisherman. The guy in this video was 100% law abidding, I bet he can sleep at night know what he is doing is legal.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

did they keep the fish they were catching that far offshore? As long as they were releasing them no problem.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes they were keeping them and if I remember correctly you cannot taget them in federal waters, if they were fishing for bluefish  and caught one and released it no problem but speciffically targeting them and keeping them not supposed to.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bass_n_around said:


> Im going to end this bs know!!!!Go to AI or the warf and see the wasted fish in the dumbsters and the wasted crab by the bushels and bushels after hrs when everyone leaves .Go to AI Va and go to the fish dock when the commercial come in please, I catch and eat alot of fish the commercial catch thousands of tons not a thousand fish a thousand tons get your facts straight and come correct.Tell ing me rec fisherman catch just as much your nuts.


 We're talking about the video on *stripers*,and regs regaurding *stripers..* In the case of stripers,imho the graph has it right,could even be more for the rec....

Yes,I've seen the same stuff as you,probably more... Kings desimated by dropnets is one that really bothers me.. The inshore population of kings above Cape Lookout have made a drastic decline for the last 30yr.. I can point the finger right at the dropnetters for this,and there is a reason.. They stopped all dropnetting s of Cape Lookout,and those fish seem to be on the mend.. In the seventies,most king fishermen caught them with hook and line (dronespoons,seawitches,and planers) Now it's technology that Fla brought in after thier netban,aka dropnets...

I used to cull the fish from the poundnet boats. I would do it for a bucket of menhaden.. Used to catch cobes on it,when there were lots cobia in Pamlico. I watched as boats would come in with the gullels dern near at waterlevel.. They'd have every fish that's in the Pamlico,many being too small or unsellable.. Yes,they went to waste or used as crab bait...
Seen bushels of dead crabs laying on the bottom also..Probably unsellable, they should have culled them out of the pot...

Saw grouper that were 40 to 50lb stacked up on wheelbarrels going to the market.. They should have been regulated,cause it's a rarity to see one that big now..

Watched as dropnetters took sow trout that were only going for 12cents a lb.. What a waste..

Yes,I've seen plenty of bad from the com.. *Will I point the finger of blame at them for stripers?* No,because they are tightly regulated for the com.. Imho,they need to do so on other species as well,not just drum and striper,a lot of the waste would be prevented. One reason why I don't point the finger at the com is because he is making his living that way,and it is a tough living.. *Uniting* is going to be our only defense when special intrest groups come to take our fishing previleges away.. 

As was said earlier,don't just point the finger of blame,go do something about it besides punching a keyboard... When I see something that bothers me with com fishing I have *no problem* with sending an e-mail or letter with my comments,and they are answered fairly quickly...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> *Uniting* is going to be our only defense when special intrest groups come to take our fishing previleges away..


Very well said Kenny. The more we're split, the more we have to lose.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*commercial badddd*

Where not saying all commercial are bad some of you guys are saying rec fisherman come close to taking what commercial do Bull.Get your facts straight ive been there and seen what they do.For instant look at the video You can put 100 rec there in a day and couldnt catch what he pulled in in an hour.Comm on have some common sense please.I dont mean to piss anyone off but your way off when it comes to the rate they destroy.They rape the waters legally your right but by paying off polititions.POINT MADE


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Who do you think caused the low striper count 15yrs ago DAA*

[The comm in fact caused the shortage about 15-20 yrs ago on stripers and thats documented fact.



QUOTE=Drumdum;376057]We're talking about the video on *stripers*,and regs regaurding *stripers..* In the case of stripers,imho the graph has it right,could even be more for the rec....

Yes,I've seen the same stuff as you,probably more... Kings desimated by dropnets is one that really bothers me.. The inshore population of kings above Cape Lookout have made a drastic decline for the last 30yr.. I can point the finger right at the dropnetters for this,and there is a reason.. They stopped all dropnetting s of Cape Lookout,and those fish seem to be on the mend.. In the seventies,most king fishermen caught them with hook and line (dronespoons,seawitches,and planers) Now it's technology that Fla brought in after thier netban,aka dropnets...

I used to cull the fish from the poundnet boats. I would do it for a bucket of menhaden.. Used to catch cobes on it,when there were lots cobia in Pamlico. I watched as boats would come in with the gullels dern near at waterlevel.. They'd have every fish that's in the Pamlico,many being too small or unsellable.. Yes,they went to waste or used as crab bait...
Seen bushels of dead crabs laying on the bottom also..Probably unsellable, they should have culled them out of the pot...

Saw grouper that were 40 to 50lb stacked up on wheelbarrels going to the market.. They should have been regulated,cause it's a rarity to see one that big now..

Watched as dropnetters took sow trout that were only going for 12cents a lb.. What a waste..

Yes,I've seen plenty of bad from the com.. *Will I point the finger of blame at them for stripers?* No,because they are tightly regulated for the com.. Imho,they need to do so on other species as well,not just drum and striper,a lot of the waste would be prevented. One reason why I don't point the finger at the com is because he is making his living that way,and it is a tough living.. *Uniting* is going to be our only defense when special intrest groups come to take our fishing previleges away.. 

As was said earlier,don't just point the finger of blame,go do something about it besides punching a keyboard... When I see something that bothers me with com fishing I have *no problem* with sending an e-mail or letter with my comments,and they are answered fairly quickly... [/QUOTE]


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Point made, yes, but you can't argue facts. They had *3* days, whereas recs have months. You've seen the comms at the dock, but what about the recs? Like I said before, go check out Rudee Inlet during striper season, or Oregon Inlet any time of the year. Those are *all* recs. I don't think the ASMFC is making this stuff up. If they are, then we've got a much bigger problem than a couple recs taking stripers from the beach.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Bass_n_around said:


> The comm in fact caused the shortage about 15-20 yrs ago on stripers and thats documented fact.


Why? Because of poor regulation. These guys have more regulations to follow nowadays than you can shake a stick at. And it's partly because of the very thing you mentioned above.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Here is what i think.*

BLA BLA BLA. Bass make sure that before you tell people to do something and not just type that you know who you are talking to and are not yourself just running off at the mouth ,with your keyboard. Many of the people here do go out of there way to make a difference. A big difference. As for the video and comm. It was legal. Also i would love to see your proof of the paying off of the politicians.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

bass n around - seems no matter how many facts & pie charts ppl point out to you, you will simply choose not to believe them because you've 'been there & seen that'
may i suggest that you post up some supporting evidence for your claims...
DD is right on
& i am done with this


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

the mind is like a parachute, it only functions when it's open...

too bad some people don't know how to pull the cord.


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

In the video he caught lets say 300 fish and there is only a handful com. fishermen compared to rec. fishermen. Now just as an example lets think about OI about 4 years ago at x-mas. Trucks parked and lined up 1/4 mile down the road waiting to put in due to the exceptional bite. I would guess min. of 250 to 300 boats per day and all rec. fishermen. Lets say 3 guys per boat and all caught limits. Thats 900 fish taken in just one day, not including the mortality rate for those released. Wonder how many were caught during that week? That does not include all the rec. fishermen on charters either. Charter Captions often take two parties per day with up to 16 fish kept each trip and most fish for stripers for months. (NOT intended to be a slam on what they do) Sounds like a lot of fish too me being caught by rec. fishermen. How many fish are taken each day out of Rudee and OI by rec. fishermen on boats? Sure not many being caught off the beach the last few years, but rec. boat fishermen still catching limits. Don't think a 3 day comm. season could put much a dent in the total numbers caught by rec. fishermen in one season.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't be so hard on him. I used to feel the same way but reading over the threads on different boards the last few days I'm starting to rethink my position.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Look, the point is we all have a responsibility for the resource. We recreationals take directly, the commercial fishermen take on behalf of all the people who want a nice fish dinner.

Pay attention to the science on where and when we should take, abide by the laws, and realize that fisheries management is not as simple as screaming OMFG THE COMMERSHULS IS KILLING ARE FISH!!1!11

If you really care about this sport, write your legislators and tell them that _both_ groups are overfishing. Tell them to drive out the corporate conglomerates like Omega Protein and fight against overdevelopment around estuaries and inlets.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

sand flea said:


> If you really care about this sport, write your legislators and tell them that _both_ groups are overfishing.


THANK YOU!!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

well said flea


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

sand flea said:


> ] OMFG THE COMMERSHULS IS KILLING ARE FISH!!1!11


 That made me laugh. 



bmcox86 said:


> well said flea


Very well said.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

I'm sorry, square hookers out fish us hook and liners 10 to 1. 95% of all fish I catch on hook and line get released to boot. I didn't see that guy let anything go. He's over the limit, he calls his biddy and fills his license as well. 

You can't "fish" with a net - it's called kill. There are so many fish there this time of year, you can catch them in this quantity with hook and line, catch 'em fair.


----------



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

basstardo said:


> than you can shake a stick at. .


I prefer swinging a dead cat. It is a much more accurate method than just shaking a stick and helps out the small game population. Dead cats! Now there is another can of worms, glad this is only a fishing board


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Commercial,You need to get your facts straight*

They take in tons in on one haul rec fisherman not even close because the regulations pervent that ,Thats why they are there.I showed your graphic to a DNR friend of mine and he wants to know how or who made that BS chart.Basically said your way way off.Commercial have destroyed along with chemicals the fisheries for decades he said fact not fiction like that chart


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Bass_n_around said:


> They take in tons in on one haul rec fisherman not even close because the regulations pervent that ,Thats why they are there.I showed your graphic to a DNR friend of mine and he wants to know how or who made that BS chart.Basically said your way way off.Commercial have destroyed along with chemicals the fisheries for decades he said fact not fiction like that chart


Well, #'s are put in front of you and the best you can do is say "Oh they are wrong and so and so backs me up". How about you put some numbers on here that support your argument other than your barely understandable rants...opcorn:


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> They take in tons in on one haul rec fisherman not even close because the regulations pervent that ,Thats why they are there.I showed your graphic to a DNR friend of mine and he wants to know how or who made that BS chart.Basically said your way way off.Commercial have destroyed along with chemicals the fisheries for decades he said fact not fiction like that chart


Like many have said hear, there is no simple answer for the decline in stripers. However, you simply can't deny the facts that have been provided for you. Regardless of how many tons of fish they get in each haul, you have to remember that they only have a few hauls. While they pull in hundreds of fish, they only get to do it a handful of times. A single avid striper fisherman has countless oppurtunities to throw a line out. You have to think about the Amount caught multiplied by times fished.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bass_n_around said:


> They take in tons in on one haul rec fisherman not even close because the regulations pervent that ,Thats why they are there.I showed your graphic to a DNR friend of mine and he wants to know how or who made that BS chart.Basically said your way way off.Commercial have destroyed along with chemicals the fisheries for decades he said fact not fiction like that chart


 Wonder if your "DNR bud" also said that the "TRIP TICKETS" of commercial fishermen that fish for stripers are "fact or fiction".. You see,they have to account for every fish caught. THAT IS WHERE some of the data for that graph you saw was gathered.. As was said before the newer regs on coms regaurding stripers are strict,in the long run more strict than those put on recs... Also,as was said before,insteada pounding on your keyboard,trying to get your "mute point" across on a message board,do as Sandflea and others,including myself have said,give your infamous chant "OMFG THE COMMERSHULS IS KILLING ARE FISH!!1!11" to someone with some pull..


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*Bna*

wow - i thought this thread had been beaten to death already -- it's legal - it's 3 days - get over it


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)




----------

